
Louis C.K.: The Man Who Loves to Hate Himself - dwynings
http://jonahweiner.com/RS_Louie_CK_Jonah_Weiner.html
======
dwynings
The actual interview transcript is interesting too:
[http://jonahweiner.com/Louis_CK_Q&A.html](http://jonahweiner.com/Louis_CK_Q&A.html)

